# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Tutorial] Hirelings- Helping you with Gold and Crafting

## DarkheartMMO

This isn't a trick or anything but I know it's overlooked buy a lot of people. Most of my guildies didn't even think of this so I thought I would share before/if it gets fixed.
Spend a day using up all your character slots, you can ignore the tutorial.
Start crafting and spend your first skill point on the Hireling in the tradeskill. You need to be level 3 in that crafting skill. Since your bank is shared you can just stack it up from your main with raw materials to help your alts get to crafting level 3 in no time. With the mats already on hand, it took literally 3-4 minutes to accomplish.
I have 8 characters and 5 hirelings for Blacksmith, and the other 3 for Clothier.

If you are not aware, these hirelings will send you in game mail each day containing crafting items. Doing this from 8 characters substantially increases the changes of you getting valuable items.

I have not yet gotten epic or legendary, but I do regularly get blues.

----------


## foojoo

I think you have to log in with each char (which isn't a big deal really) in order for the mail to generate and be sent to you.

----------

